# Colorfull look! Lets bring back those colors!!!



## ladyx (Feb 2, 2010)

Hii ladies,

this was my look yesterday, i hope you enjoy the tutorial and dont forget to rate and subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






See you later lovelys!!


YouTube - Colorfull Look!!.wmv


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty! Is that a Coastal Scents palette you're using?


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty.


----------



## ladyx (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_Pretty! Is that a Coastal Scents palette you're using?_

 

this is not from coastal scents i got it from Zoeva, but it is the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its the matte one!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

"Video has been removed by the user." That's odd...


----------



## DDRGirlie (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I can't see the video either


----------



## mello (Feb 21, 2010)

I third the not being able to see the video comment.


----------

